# Zaph TMM Waveguide build



## lglura (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys.
A good friend of mine recomend this projekt and i have started to build this spakers. Zaph built it as a floorstanding tower but in my HT the speakers is a on-wall system. I`m going to build seven enclosures.
Has anyone of your guys build/listen to this speakers.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have not, but most people find Zaph's projects to be very well designed and documented.

BoomieMCT has built a couple of Zaph's designs and even modified one to suit his needs. I'll see if I can get him to chime in here.


----------



## lglura (Aug 25, 2008)

Anthony said:


> I have not, but most people find Zaph's projects to be very well designed and documented.
> 
> BoomieMCT has built a couple of Zaph's designs and even modified one to suit his needs. I'll see if I can get him to chime in here.


Thanks Anthony.
I have to modified this speakers because i cant get the MCM waveguide here in Norway, but i have a equivalent driver.


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't think the Waveguide TMM would be a good choice for wall mounting without reworking the XO quite a bit. If you can work in a floorstander instead of wall mount then by all means build em. I haven't read a negative DIY builders review of the WGTMM yet !


----------



## lglura (Aug 25, 2008)

mayhem13 said:


> I don't think the Waveguide TMM would be a good choice for wall mounting without reworking the XO quite a bit. If you can work in a floorstander instead of wall mount then by all means build em. I haven't read a negative DIY builders review of the WGTMM yet !


Thanks, i`m not going to change the enclosure volum, but the ports do i have to put in front or top/bottom. The speakers will not be put close to the wall, but mount them two feet from the wall, 
L/R side and top on the screenframe. Why do i have to rework the x-over. If you like to see the enclosures it`s pics in "my photos"


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

The crossover will have what's known as Baffle Step Compensation in it. Basically there's a change in the frequency response corresponding with the width of the baffle. Certain frequencies cancel and the response rolls off a bit too early.

There are two ways to deal with this: add extra low end to reinforce the frequencies that are lower (this is known as a 2.5 way, with the extra 0.5 way being two more woofers at a lower crossover point). The other way is a circuit that lowers the output of the mid/tweeter section to flatten out the overall response. In this route you are trading efficiency for a smoother frequency response.

Zaph's design states this:


> Room setup suggestions
> These speakers are relatively insensitive to room setup issues. It's not going to make much difference if you toe them in or not. While these speakers do have full baffle step compensation, they never sound boomy in small rooms. Place them so the rear of the cabinet is at least a foot out from the wall. Don't forget to play around with the tuning. The size of the room will make a big difference which tuning option works best, with smaller rooms generally working best with the low tuning, and large rooms with the higher tuning.


He uses the 0.5 way design to compensate. If you move these closer to the wall, you would have less baffle step and potentially more boominess (because you would be adding too much bass when you didn't need it). So the crossover for the 0.5 way section would need to be lowered such that it only produced the frequencies you were lacking. Not a major rework, but something to consider.


----------



## lglura (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you guys:T That explains it, but still i`m going to build as i told you. I`ll place them so the rear of the cabinet is more than a foot from the wall, i dont like boomy speakers. I choose this project because i`m looking for dynamic, high efficient and kickdrum impact speakers, or to say it simple PA speakers with HiFi quality. If this loadspeakers dont give me the sound i`m hoping for, i`ll try another project, any suggestion?


----------

